# Police Officer Noel Hawk



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Noel Hawk*

Eatonton Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Sunday, May 4, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 52
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 5/4/2014
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Noel Hawk suffered a fatal heart attack shortly after breaking up at a fight at a fast food restaurant in the 100 block of Oak Street at approximately 8:00 pm.

He and several other officers had responded to a dispute between an adult and a juvenile and were able to calm the situation before clearing the scene. A short time later several family members and friends of the subjects arrived at the location.

Officers responded to the scene again and were placing two subjects under arrest when Officer Hawk suddenly collapsed. CPR was initiated but Officer Hawk was not able to be revived.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Kent Lawrence
Eatonton Police Department
214 West Marion Street
Eatonton, GA 31024

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22070-police-officer-noel-hawk#ixzz30seUXtNP


----------

